# 21 foot Cape Horn



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

I have seen a after market part on the bow of a few Cape Horns that is used to make it a drier ride. does anyone know if it works. what it is called and where to buy it at?


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

Not sure what it's called but I do know the guys up at the Cape Horn factory know. One of the main guys who was working at the front desk was telling me about it when I did a tour back in the summer. He said that it makes a big difference. If you figure it out let me know depending on price I may be interested. 

I did some searching and found this website. I think it's what you're talking about buta little pricey. http://www.fastrails.com/

Here is their number for Cape Horn <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #7f7f9d; LINE-HEIGHT: 113%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Trebuchet MS'; language: EN">(850) 626-2211


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes it is Smart Rails. It's a spray rail. It knocks the spray down before it comes up the side of the boat. It is especially effective in boats that have no flair like a Cape Horn.


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

thanks guys. now that i know what i am looking for. anyone know how they install goes. is it something pretty easy or a pain?


----------



## orion (Oct 3, 2007)

I haven't done it yet. I have read alot about it and talked to the guys at the smartrail business. I also talked to a guy in Panama city who has it installed and he says it works pretty good. Go to the company web site and there is a lot of info. The install does not look to bad. Also, call the people (they are kind of tough to get ahold of). The only thing I am waiting for is the temperature to go back up. The surface temperature of the boat must remain above 70 degrees for the glue to cure.


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

how much did the set up cost. also if you need a extra set of hands i would be willing to help you out.


----------



## orion (Oct 3, 2007)

If I remember correctly it cost $589.00. I haven't ordered it yet. I'm waiting for the weather to warm up. The owner recommended I get the M-1000 because of the disappearing chine line. It needs to be at least 3/4" from the nose back 9 ft. I'm pretty excited about getting it, I'm just not gonna tie up the $600 until I'm about ready to do it. I did buy a good set of rain gear in the meantime!:banghead


----------



## ggant (Oct 20, 2007)

I put them on a21 foot Cape I use to have. It was someof the best money I spent on the boat. The rails was only about $350 bucks back then. Ijust used the 2 piecesmart rail kit along the front and started about 4 inches behind the bow eye. Installation took about 6 hours with the help of one other guy. Hope this helps.


----------



## bamafan (Oct 15, 2007)

Are they only for cape horns? I got an old CC sea-ox that is one of best riding boats I ever had but it will soak you to the bone .definately not a winter boat up here


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Did you go to the website and read it?



Boats using THE SMART-RAIL® and / or FAST-RAILS®



Aquasport



Albermale



Albin



Alura



Bay Hawk



Bayliner



Bertram



BHM



Billy Boat



Blade Fin



Boca Grande



Brauwich



Bucknell



Calvin Beal



Cape Horn



Carman



Carolina Skiff



Carver



Catamaran



Century



Chesapeake Bay Work



Christ Craft



Cigarette



Coast Guard Hull



Columbia



Contender



Correct Craft



Crew Boat



Deadrise



Delta



Dinghy-12ft



Durato



Dusky



Eastern



Egg Harbor



Evans



Fleming





Glaston



Grand Alaskan



Grand Banks



Harker?s Island



Harley Bartow



Hatteras



Hoby



Homebuilt



Hutchins



Island Hopper



JC



Jefferson



Jersey



Kencraft



Key Largo



Key West



Knot Fishing Boat



Leisure Cat



Luhrs



Mainship



Mako Maranet



Marine Trader



Marinette



Mark Twain



Markly



Marshall



Maryland



Morgan



Northumberland



O?Day



Ocean Master



Ocean Yacht



Osmond



Outer Reef



Pacemaker



Parker



PEI Lobster Boat





Pen Yan



Perfection



Pheonix



Privateer



Proline



Provincial



Pursuit



Rampage



Repco



Robbins



Sampson



Sea Ox



Sea Ray



Sea strike



Sea Vee



Seabird



Seacraft



Seatow



Seaway



Shamrock



Simson?s Sea Skiff



Stamus



Stuart Angler



Sun Tracker



Sunset



Tollycraft



Topaz



Tracker



Trojan



Twin Vee



Uniflight



Viking



Weber



Wellcraft



Wood Work Boat



Young Brothers


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Man, talking about digging up a post from way back!! 

I have a broken smart rail as of Saturday. Does anyone know if they warranty them to any extent? I wasn't to concerned about it until I found them just now and saw the price. $549 a set. Wow! Anyone here know any thing about a warranty. I sent them a email but ya know how that goes.


----------



## Darrell27 (Jul 18, 2009)

*wet c/c boat*

my friend put trim tabs on his 22 foot sea pro ,,,this is a awesome rideing boat but very very wet ,,,after he put the tabs it help the wet part alot ....i have a 21 cape and soon as i get the motor fixed i will be puting them on mine ,,,,so u might want to look in to that...hope this helps...


----------



## SquidBrand (Nov 10, 2009)

Just bought an body 21 CH was wondering if these were worth the $. Dont really like the way it looks but i guess the fish dont care either way


----------



## SquidBrand (Nov 10, 2009)

old body*


----------



## jameswirth (Feb 12, 2008)

anyone know on that warranty situation? I've got them on my Cape Horn 21 and they are broken on both sides. I will say, those "bonding" strips they use bond REALLY well. Tore the gelcoat off in a few places. Anyway, I need to replace mine...


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Why wouldn't the design team engineer a boat with better flare?


----------

